
Is it Pokemon or Big Data? (2016) - misterdata
https://pixelastic.github.io/pokemonorbigdata/
======
saagarjha
Protip: each of the things has a (occasionally humorous) description, so don't
just blow past everything because you're excited to find a use for the 500
Pokémon you had memorized by heart ten years ago (no personal experience
involved here at all /s).

~~~
atipmt
I feel caught red handed

------
codethief
Speaking of which… [https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-
english](https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-english)

~~~
virtualpain
Is there are similar thing but for GCP? Or at least comparison of GCP and AWS
with simple descriptions.

~~~
jpatokal
Yes there is!

[https://cloud.google.com/free/docs/map-aws-google-cloud-
plat...](https://cloud.google.com/free/docs/map-aws-google-cloud-platform)

Disclaimer: I work at GCP (but didn't write that).

------
stared
Or: Elf or prescription drug: [http://quizzes.howstuffworks.com/quiz/drug-or-
tolkien-elf-qu...](http://quizzes.howstuffworks.com/quiz/drug-or-tolkien-elf-
quiz)

As a side note - I would love to see something like that automatically
generated (with LSTMs or), in the spirit of
[http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/) (and
example for generating names:
[https://pytorch.org/tutorials/intermediate/char_rnn_generati...](https://pytorch.org/tutorials/intermediate/char_rnn_generation_tutorial.html)).

~~~
misterdata
Actually made this a little while ago for Dutch municipality names. Works
quite well as even Dutch people get confused about which ones are real.
[https://diasli.de/848](https://diasli.de/848)

~~~
Vinnl
10/10 so far. Love the animations though!

------
lelabo_42
Would be cool to have a score like how many times did you play and how many
did you guess right.

~~~
k_
Exactly what I was missing after 15~20 questions (and then I left)

Seemed easy at first (got the first 5 right), but I guess that was mostly luck
because I got a lot of the next ones wrong.

Edit: being from France, pokemon here have different names, making the english
names less recognizable (I never played the games anyway so that doesn't
change much for me)

~~~
titanix2
French here too but playing Pokemon Go in English. After a while I can
recognize most names but I still think the French names are funnier. The
translation team did a real good job. Also, a lot a English names are straight
coming from Japanese (e.g. Zubat) which make use of some English in the first
place, so there is a bit less creativity on this side.

------
JunaidBhai
Finally I get to put my Pokemon knowledge to use.

------
nayuki
Fun coincidence for MATLAB programmers out there:

[https://www.mathworks.com/help/matlab/ref/numel.html](https://www.mathworks.com/help/matlab/ref/numel.html)

[https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Numel_(Pok%C3%A9mon)](https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Numel_\(Pok%C3%A9mon\))

------
franciscop
I was thinking about naming some of my npm libraries after pokemons! But then
found all of the good ones were already taken, so I switched to
Spanish/Japanese words (I'm a Spaniard living in Tokyo)

------
actionowl
What happens when a big data project names itself after a Pokemon?!

~~~
r_singh
The appropriate thing to do would be to mark both as correct and to mention
the same in the response.

------
Vinnl
Ha, I love these. Shamelessly plugging this PWA I recently made that allows
you to create your own: [https://partyquizzes.com](https://partyquizzes.com)

(Make your own at
[https://partyquizzes.com/quizzes/create](https://partyquizzes.com/quizzes/create))

------
NegatioN
This should probably have a year tag on it or something. The last commit was
in 2016:
[https://github.com/pixelastic/pokemonorbigdata](https://github.com/pixelastic/pokemonorbigdata)
The brunt of the commits seem to be from 2015.

It has been posted multiple times under the same name before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7683428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7683428)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622752)

~~~
stochastic_monk
I remember seeing this in 2015. Thank you for digging, my experience
corroborates your findings.

------
neuralhacker
That reminds me this
[https://streamable.com/h7ck9](https://streamable.com/h7ck9)

